# Shelf life of essential & carrier oils



## thenaturalway (Dec 28, 2008)

I am needing help with shelf life of essential and carrier oils.  Some of my oils I've had for quite sometime (over a year).  I know there are some essential oils that last longer than others.  Citrus oils about 6 months, right?

Any advice would be great.


----------



## IanT (Dec 28, 2008)

> Oil
> Shelf Life
> 
> Apricot Kernel 6 months to 1 year, keep in cool place
> ...



http://www.tlcsoaps.com/oilshelf.htm



> Shelf Life and Storage from the time of distillation:
> 
> It is impossible to say exactly what an essential oil's shelf life will be. The storage conditions will vary and make a significant difference. If the essential oil has been received directly from the distiller shortly after distillation and the glass bottle is kept dark, full, closed, and cool, we can make some generalizations. Please note these are simply Aromatics International's opinions based on experience and an understanding of the chemistry of each oil.
> 
> ...



http://www.aromaticsinternational.com/shelf-life.php


hope that helps ya!!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 29, 2008)

*x*

great info!

thanks, you're a dear!


----------



## Deda (Dec 29, 2008)

Fabulous Info!

Can you imagine your oils still being around in 6 months to a year????
Mine disappear way to fast  :evil:


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> Fabulous Info!
> 
> Can you imagine your oils still being around in 6 months to a year????
> Mine disappear way to fast  :evil:


Uh.....yes.    Also keep in mind that once it is opened, the clock ticks faster. Heat, light and oxygen are catalysts for oxidation to occur. And naturally, the particular fats' molecular structure also plays a role. 

For those super pricey EO's, I use Ox-Blox at http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/Ox-B ... 16524.html. Unless you happen to have a tank of nitrogen laying around.   

Digit


----------

